# Cuban arms shipment to North Korea



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

North Korean ship detained in Panama with Cuban weapons concealed in sugar cargo. http://www.buenosairesherald.com/ar...-was-carrying-sugar-donation-cuba-told-panama


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

perhaps they thhought they could bribe the Panama Canal Authorities with a sweetner(Jester)I thought Nuclear Arms was a contagious disease.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Speaking as a newly diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic, I find this sugar attack on the people of North Korea by Cuba outrageous!

When the US ran the Canal I don't think they permitted cargoes from Cuba - they would have had a fit about a cargo from Cuba to North Korea.

John T


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

trotterdotpom said:


> Speaking as a newly diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic, I find this sugar attack on the people of North Korea by Cuba outrageous!
> 
> When the US ran the Canal I don't think they permitted cargoes from Cuba - they would have had a fit about a cargo from Cuba to North Korea.
> 
> John T


I agree, an outrageous sugar attack, I hope someone gets a rocket over it. (Jester)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Must be a transhipment from Russia, I wonder if other equipment from Russia has been via Cuba to the "end user". "Sugar,Sugar, Honey, Honey" who is doing the dancing to this little arrangement.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Seems that it is soviet era stuff being sent for 'refurbishment'.... http://www.aljazeera.com/news/americas/2013/07/20137170581445650.html


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Speaking as a newly diagnosed Type 2 Diabetic, I find this sugar attack on the people of North Korea by Cuba outrageous!
> 
> When the US ran the Canal I don't think they permitted cargoes from Cuba - they would have had a fit about a cargo from Cuba to North Korea.
> 
> John T


Check out http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=680627#post680627


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Cisco said:


> Seems that it is soviet era stuff being sent for 'refurbishment'.... http://www.aljazeera.com/news/americas/2013/07/20137170581445650.html


Thanks for the link, although they look fairly "new" Russian rather than "old" Russian and there is mention of a sophisticated missile system which also does not sound like old kit.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought Russia abandoned Cuba to its fate some years back but who would know. 
The north koreans get up to some strange stuff... do you recall the Pong Su incident in Oz 10 years ago when one of their ships just turned up in Bass Strait with a couple of hundred kilos of heroin? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong_Su_incident

http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2013/07/17/north-korean-ship/


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no recollection of the incident but the modifications to the ship look interesting!!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> Check out http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=680627#post680627


Thanks for that info A.D. They obviously did the transit on that ship (sounds like they had a ball too!). My information about the US ban on Cuban cargoes through Panama came from a friend who worked for Buries Markes. They loaded sugar in Cuba for China and had to go via the Cape of Good Hope because they weren't permitted to go through the Canal. Tht was in mid-60s. Just had a thought, maybe it was cargoes to China that were banned?

John T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Cisco said:


> I thought Russia abandoned Cuba to its fate some years back but who would know.
> The north koreans get up to some strange stuff... do you recall the Pong Su incident in Oz 10 years ago when one of their ships just turned up in Bass Strait with a couple of hundred kilos of heroin?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong_Su_incident
> ...


The Russian long range "Bear" Bombers still do the trips to Cuba from their Bases in the North I believe with a couple of incursions into our air space to see how quickly we respond. They will I am sure be loaded up with dusky maiden thigh rolled Cigars for the trip back with another stab into our airspace. Most probably their "Merchant" ships still do trips to Cuba, no need for Tarps for their missile's now just stick them into container's and hide them amongst the rest of the cargo.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The Cubans must look at the present Mafia controlled Russia and think fondly back to their own pre-Commie past.

John T


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day trotterdotpom,sm.today 07:33; re:cuban arms shipment to north korea,you got it right,the old mafia did share there ill gotten gains,not mr putin,regards ben27


----------

